# Flamengo v Coritiba



## tip74 (Jun 9, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
Flamengo v Coritiba
Flamengo: Felipe (doubtful), Camacho, Romulo, Mauricio
Coritiba: Cleiton, Geraldo, Jackson, Jonas, Keirrison, Tcheco, Rafinha, Roberto, Primao


----------

